# Help with picking NC20 or NW20 concealer!



## PerformingMAC (May 17, 2009)

Hiya Specktrites! I'm trying to decide with purchasing online the MAC studio stick concealer but I'm having trouble discerning which one to choose. The lightest ones are NC20 and NW20 and I need it to cover a red birthmark. I currently use Dermablend Quick-Fix in Natural, but I wanted to give MAC's concealer a try. Would I want to use the NC or the NW?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I accidently tried to put this under commonly asked questions...oops! sorry!


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

Use NC20, it has yellow tones that will help with the red. NW20 has pink undertones, so it still shows pink through the concealer.


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2009)

To cover red's you will need a more yellow based product.. thus, it would be an NC


----------

